# Hooray!



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

Years of college have finally paid off and I just accepted a job in a no kill shelter working side by side with the veterinarian staff! The best part is they are working around my internship with my vet, so I can do both!


The pay is horrible, the hours are going to be hectic, put your stock in Dunkin Donuts coffee... But I couldn't be happier.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats!  Sounds very rewarding!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

That's awesome, congrats!  It's always so cool to get to do exactly what you want to!


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

Lilysmommy said:


> That's awesome, congrats!  It's always so cool to get to do exactly what you want to!


Took a long time! I've worked as a CNA, bartender, an accountant to get to this point. I was just getting ready to give up too. Glad I didn't!

And yes Larry, it's so rewarding  I've always wanted to help the ones that couldn't speak up. I hope one day I can run my own office once I'm done with vet school to make pet health care affordable. I speak from experience on that one! Murphy's first year with us was nothing but surgeries, sickness and injuries resulting in a $15,000 credit card bill we finally paid off :lol:


----------



## zombiewoman (Sep 22, 2011)

congrats!


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm happy for you.  I'm sure you will be a great vet.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Wonderful news!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Woohoo!! Congratulations!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

EinsteinsMama said:


> And yes Larry, it's so rewarding  I've always wanted to help the ones that couldn't speak up. I hope one day I can run my own office once I'm done with vet school to make pet health care affordable. I speak from experience on that one! Murphy's first year with us was nothing but surgeries, sickness and injuries resulting in a $15,000 credit card bill we finally paid off :lol:


Ouch. :[ That's why we have pet insurance. My dog (mine and my parents') raked in a 2500 bill when she needed surgery. She had to have her stomach cut open after swallowing a small piece of metal (a metal tag used by butchers on cuts of meat). We got pet insurance for her after that, and it's already saved us money on a few less severe things that have come up since then.

Regardless, congrats!


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

:lol: My husband and I both swear that Murphy took his name seriously. Whatever can go wrong will.

He was born with one testicle so when he was neutered, they had to do an exploratory surgery, he has shoulder displaysia which he had surgery for in attempts to correct itself, he caught a virus up in the UP and was sick for three weeks, he ate my husband's boxers which they had to remove, he ate all the stuffing in a toy and it blocked his system so there's another surgery, ear infections which are typical for bassets, and he eats butter if I leave it out on the counter which results in some nasty messes and stomach aches.

He's my best friend.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

My cousin had a dog named Buddha, a Tibetan terrier with a weird gene quirk so he didn't get the floor-length hair despite being purebred from a breeder. He had a habit of eating socks and had to have them removed from his stomach surgically no less than three times. The record was seven socks. He also ate used tissues out of the trash, haha. He went blind, first in one eye and then the other, which is one of the problems that breed can develop, so he was blind for about half of his life. He was an expert at getting around, had places memorized and would only bump into things if he was in a new place. He was put to sleep at about 10 years old, after progressively worse problems with not eating, bloated abdomen, and not being able to get up on his own. He was such a sweet boy. ... a sweet boy who ate socks. XD


----------

